# "Driver stuck in an infinite Loop"



## TechSimp (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I have a Nvidia GeForce 6200 _overclock_ video card, and a month or two ago I updated my video driver to version 81.98. While at first it worked, several weeks after I started experiencing problems that have become more frequent as time passes. I mostly play World of Warcraft, and while graphically it runs well, every once and while when I log in or try to alt-tab out, it freezes for a second, and then crashes and gives me a blue screen that states "The problem was caused by 'nv4_disp'." It also tells me, "the device driver got stuck in an infinite loop" and shows me error 0x000000EA. I also got this crash/error while I was adjusting the image quality in the Heroes of Might and Magic demo. This string of problem after problem is getting very frustrating, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## TechSimp (Nov 10, 2006)

In addition, I was informed by the Blizzard tech support that the card was factory-overclocked, and that I should try to un-overclock it to solve my problems. Just adding this in in case it helps.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You know, honestly, you might be wise to uninstall the drivers for that video card and then run the drive cleaner link under my signature to make sure you don't have mix-matched drivers in there. 

Then, when you shut it down and it boots back up, it will find the video card and you can reinstall the drivers you want and see what happens. That is what I would do if this were mine.


----------



## TechSimp (Nov 10, 2006)

I will try what you are suggesting, but before I do so I have some questions to make sure I do this properly. I will go to control panel>add or remove programs, and select "Nvidia drivers" and delete it. After I do that it asks me to reboot. After it has restarted, then I run the file in your signature? Will I have to re-install the driver after that? I appreciate your help so far


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting and reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

